# Bury 4 AWG Armored Ground Cable?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you use jacket bare copper wire then you must connect the jacket of the cable to the ground rod to prevent a choke. I don't believe the metal jacket is rated for underground but it may be.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

swimmer said:


> 2. 680.26B This is pool stuff but I interpret it to mean that the ground wire (that also runs under the lawn) connecting the pool grid and the pump equipment can be buried at a depth of 6"
> 
> Should I go down to 18"?


 Why would you go 18". The code art. states 4-6 inches not 18". 18- 24 inches from the inside wall of the pool, that is not the  depth.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why would you go 18". The code art. states 4-6 inches not 18". 18- 24 inches from the inside wall of the pool, that is not the depth.


I frequently bury wires in PVC to 18" under lawns. I've never buried a ground wire.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

swimmer said:


> I frequently bury wires in PVC to 18" under lawns. I've never buried a ground wire.


Are you talking about the pool wire or the ground rod wire. The GEC to the rod has no burial depth requirements. The pool EPB must be 4-6"


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Ground rod wire. It is 3' across the lawn from the exterior wall of the house so I want to bury it.

Also want to confirm that pool wire connecting equipotential grid to pump equipment can be buried 6" when run across a lawn.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

swimmer said:


> Ground rod wire. It is 3' across the lawn from the exterior wall of the house so I want to bury it.


 No need to go deep but you can. Again I would not use armored cable but would sleeve the wire in pvc if it is required. Nec does not require protection for #4 unless exposed to physical damage. Underground has no requirements.



> Also want to confirm that pool wire connecting equipotential grid to pump equipment can be buried 6" when run across a lawn.


 Yes, that is what code requires.


----------

